# Personality type - Desired job.



## DarkSideOfLight

Plain and simple write your type and the job you would love to do. After some time I will make sort of statistics with the top choices. Reasoning optional.

OK let me be the first one:

ENTP - entrepreneur

Because I like risk, many tasks, want to play for big money, working with people and solving problems.


----------



## Jason104

C.I.A agent .... but id pry suck at it..... or id like to be a governor of NJ


----------



## Aerorobyn

Type: xSxx

Desired job: I have a few on mind. 
1. CIA Agent
2. Pilot
3. Hurricane/tornado "chaser"
4. EMT/Firefighter - first responder
5. Search & Rescue person
6. Pro SCUBA diver
7. Pro race car driver

... if none of those work out, maybe I'll just start my own business of some sort. I've already learned that I don't do very well having a "boss" (at least not a strict one - maybe I'd do well with one who was more of a 'friend' than a 'boss').


----------



## Jason104

ENTJ= military officer ----- CEO

ENTP= conman----any kinda art...... idk they change alot 

ISTJ =buisness,,,,,,,,military .... (dwight shrutes personality ) 

INTP=scientist___ 

INTJ= mad scientist _________ JUDGE _____ prosecutor 

INFJ= doctor _____therapist ... donation commercial person .... cult leader___


----------



## SuperDevastation

Police officer: ISTJ and ISTP
Detective: Also ISTJ and ISTP

I read descriptions of ISTJ and ISTP that say they often make good police officers and detectives.


----------



## Jason104

yeah ISTJ would make great cops ..... I just keep picturing dwight shrute pulling me over lol


----------



## Mulberries

INFP- environmental scientist 

I'm passionate about pro-environmental causes as a whole and it's a field with a lot of projected growth.


----------



## Jason104

Im for the environment but im more into people ........ESTP = coach ,,, construction worker


----------



## wandai

As you can see below, I'm pretty torn in the middle. 

Desired job? Researcher, because I'm already stuck with the job.


----------



## abster

I am INFJ. and i am doing my desired job SOCIAL WORK. i like it because i like listening to people's stories, being empathetic, solving problems, making a difference. i also want to do PSYCHOLOGY in the future and do more of that counselling type thing and understanding how the brain works. i would also like to study Law but mainly working in mediation area such as families, divorces etc. if i get too burn out doing social work, I think i could also be happy doing Admin work but it has to be with a non for profit organization or HR. or being a Project or Programs Manager such as developing a program in helping young mums cope with school/ work but only managing or developing it and not having to directly deal with people.


----------



## Mulberries

Jason104 said:


> Im for the environment but im more into people ........ESTP = coach ,,, construction worker


I majored in psychology and decided that I'm not so into people after all. Certainly not as a whole anyway. Individuals can be amazing.


----------



## nevermore

INTP. Professor, with lots of oppurtunity for research, teaching and presentation. I'd also love to travel to other countries to speak and lead engaging seminars. I seem to have a lot of charisma for an INTP (or perhaps we have more charisma than we think we do). Preferably something in the social sciences. But I seem to lack the discipline.

My dream job is to be a singer/performing pianist/composer/actor, though. I seem to have a talent for music. I intend to advertise my services to perform in bars and otehr public places and build up a reputation, at least as a fun and rewarding hobby. And I'd like to publish my novel in progress one day, but couldn't see myself becoming a professional creative writer. Perhaps creative non-fiction. I also seem to have a flair for the art of writing and can easily express/enjoy expressing my thoughts, I just find it hard to express my _feelings_ (as much as I find it extremely rewarding when I do).


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Not very well certain as to my type however these are the fields in which i've great interest:

-Diplomat/Ambassador
-Writer/poet/Linguist
-Political philosopher,Social philosopher
-Theologian
-Stage Actor/Playrwright
-Archeaologist
......this will probably change dramatically as i develop further lol
but generally focusing my whole upon subjects that require profound creativity relative/significant to the Human element/Society


----------



## thisisme

enfp- freelance portrait, wedding and travel photographer.

creative, working with people, travel, making my own schedule, giving myself raises, writing travel expenses off as business expenses, lots of variety, always changing, always learning and trying new things and because it's fun!


----------



## L'Empereur

INTJ - Dictator/Tyrant


----------



## Jason104

I desire to film ,direct and write ..........I have great movie and tv show ideas ........business ....... governor is a desired job for me ........ also Id like to write books ........ im an Idea machine ........ also Id like to be in the military ......ohhh and fbi ...... i wanna do atleast 3 things at the same time


----------



## Scruffy

ENTP

Psychologist, as it is what I'm going into, it's a little less cool.

Artist, either being a paid Visual or Musical Artist, but I have a far way to go in either. It would be badass.

The Conman. While an ugly, and impractical career choice. I've always seen such beauty in the Art of deception. 

I was never much into the Entrepreneur ideal, it's less exciting for me.


----------



## Jason104

ENTPs make awsome conmen ......., there should be a tv show about that


----------



## timely.grace

ENFJ - Nurse


----------



## Jason104

INFJ - movie director


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

ENFP, talk show host


----------



## March Cat

L'Empereur said:


> INTJ - Dictator/Tyrant


I'd actually prefer to be a shadow Dictator/Tyrant and have a puppet as the public face of the dictatorship/tyranny. That way, I can revel in my power and not have to deal with the annoying public.


----------



## Maethirion

INF/(T)J: Military Officer
Go Army


----------



## Ben

INTP, and:

1. Criminal profile like in _Criminal Minds_. I get to put together a puzzle of some stranger who will give me much food for thought while at the same time doing society a favor by getting them help/putting them behind bars.
2. Teacher. I like telling people what I know, if only the most trivial things I learned in Psychology one day. I'll be ridding the world of ignorance, one troubled teenager at a time.
3. Lawyer. I would probably be a prosecutor, because I couldn't stand to defend someone who might actually be guilty.
4. Psychiatrist/psychologist. I could study people. And help them get better, I guess. 
5. World Dictator. That kind of freedom would be so. Freaking. Awesome.


----------



## timeless

INFP - Attorney


----------



## Harley

INTJ, and I would love to be some archivist/librarian of some kind. Working perhaps in a large historic library dealing with older books and documents, and also handling texts in different languages is something that also interests me.


----------



## Azure Bass

INFJ - Liberal Arts


----------



## Mysteriousness

*NFP
Currently I'm thinking about teaching.


----------



## Jason104

Ben said:


> INTP, and:
> 
> 1. Criminal profile like in _Criminal Minds_. I get to put together a puzzle of some stranger who will give me much food for thought while at the same time doing society a favor by getting them help/putting them behind bars.
> 2. Teacher. I like telling people what I know, if only the most trivial things I learned in Psychology one day. I'll be ridding the world of ignorance, one troubled teenager at a time.
> 3. Lawyer. I would probably be a prosecutor, because I couldn't stand to defend someone who might actually be guilty.
> 4. Psychiatrist/psychologist. I could study people. And help them get better, I guess.
> 5. World Dictator. That kind of freedom would be so. Freaking. Awesome.


INTPs would suck as lawyers ..... you have to be loud and charismatic to win and convince


----------



## Ben

Jason104 said:


> INTPs would suck as lawyers ..... you have to be loud and charismatic to win and convince


I don't think they would. Lawyers need to know the law inside and out, be able to bend it to do their will, and have a ridiculous way with words. I personally think that an NT would have a field day with this--it's like a strategy/debate game, only not really a game since you're playing with peoples' lives. If an INTP is passionate enough about it, the charisma would be there.


----------



## March Cat

Jason104 said:


> INTPs would suck as lawyers ..... you have to be loud and charismatic to win and convince


You've obviously never met an INTP talking about a topic they're passionate about IRL. They are highly charismatic and talkative.


----------



## Jason104

well not the ones I know


----------



## timeless

Jason104 said:


> INTPs would suck as lawyers ..... you have to be loud and charismatic to win and convince


Not all lawyers are litigators. Many are transactional attorneys that never see the inside of a courtroom. In fact, even for litigators, the courtroom is still a small percentage of where they actually do their work.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

timeless said:


> Not all lawyers are litigators. Many are transactional attorneys that never see the inside of a courtroom. In fact, even for litigators, the courtroom is still a small percentage of where they actually do their work.


Yes, that is the biggest misconception about lawyers, my mother is a lawyer and people always think of the high profile court room lawyers, when that is just a small percentage of lawyers.

To the OP, I'm an ENTP and right now I'm hoping to be a professor of composition and in addition compose music for movies and video games, would like to delve into opera and ballet as well but I don't know much about how to get into that scene.


----------



## Jason104

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Yes, that is the biggest misconception about lawyers, my mother is a lawyer and people always think of the high profile court room lawyers, when that is just a small percentage of lawyers.
> 
> To the OP, I'm an ENTP and right now I'm hoping to be a professor of composition and in addition compose music for movies and video games, would like to delve into opera and ballet as well but I don't know much about how to get into that scene.



Go too broadway ......... they will cast you as spiderman LOL be careful theres already like 6 spidermen that have gotten injured


----------



## kinetickyle

I'm INTP, and I've been told that I'd be a good lawyer because I'm good at bullshitting people. 

However, I'm very happy in my medical research job, but I'd like a more active role in the studies. About half of my job is admin crap, which drives me crazy. I think I'd be happier in the admin stuff if I were more organized.


----------



## nevermore

kinetickyle said:


> I'm INTP, and I've been told that I'd be a good lawyer because I'm good at bullshitting people.
> 
> However, I'm very happy in my medical research job, but I'd like a more active role in the studies. About half of my job is admin crap, which drives me crazy. I think I'd be happier in the admin stuff if I were more organized.


I love the concept of being a lawyer. The whole thing is basically making a giant, convoluted logical argument which makes no sense but splits so many hairs it technically wins in the end...very INTP! :laughing: You need flawless skills in language and logic and I've got 'em. It's one of the only careers recommended for INTP's that I was really keen on besides Professor and Musician, and I have great communications skills that many INTP's (apparently) don't naturally have to bring to the table as well. The only reason I didn't go into to it was because it involved so much paperwork and detail. And that preconception you have to sell your soul to do any work besides non-profit (though if I did become a lawyer I would make a point of taking up humanitarian cases).


----------



## Jason104

Lawyer seems fun especially after the movie *A Few Good Men* .............., You Cant Handle The Truth..........


----------



## Eerie

I'm an enfp, and I really can't think of a single job that I would love to do "long term" ...


----------



## Soul Eater

INFP

I'm currently in school to become a nurse, though I did consider (and still do to some of) the following professions\

Psychologist
Counselor
Professor
Social Worker
Nutritionist
Biologist


----------



## Jason104

Id like to write tv shows


----------



## Essay

Well, I've thought up many, but the ones I keep coming back to are 1) Diplomat and 2) Professor of the Literature of Jorge Luis Borges.


----------



## maoie

Soul Eater said:


> INFP
> 
> I'm currently in school to become a nurse, though I did consider (and still do to some of) the following professions\
> 
> Psychologist
> Counselor
> Professor
> Social Worker
> Nutritionist
> Biologist


ESTP her.. Funny about your list here.. I´m currently considering nursing, and all the above! 

I´m really interested in biology, and the human body but want to use it in a practical matter. Has anyone got some career advice to this frustrated ESTP? Do you think ESTPs can make good social workers, or would they become too bored with paperwork/bueraucracy?


----------



## Jason104

write books ........


----------



## themartyparade

I have no idea but careers I've thought about is

police
firefighter
actress
singer
author

and that's about it. Thankfully, I've still got a few years until I've gotta decide what to do.


----------



## Immemorial

INTJ

An artist of some sort: Musician, writer or a painter.


----------



## Space Cat

Currently working towards accomplish my job in the digital CG arts field.
Eventually publishing my book for real and finally working on my arts/paintings/writings/etc.
Yes, and don't fucking stereotype (in advance) me. I'll force choke you.


----------



## Alexz

Would love to be a professor one day.


----------



## nevermore

CeresZal said:


> Eventually publishing my book for real


Perhaps we could help motivate each other? (Just no NaNoWriMo...please...:laughing


----------



## Arbite

INTP here. Currently torn between Mech Engineering, Mathematical Physics and Clinical Psychology


----------



## cam3llia

INTP-Markting Strategy Planner (something like that), Criminal Profiling, Art Therapist


----------



## Solluna

_I am an ESFP. Totally want to be an actor. The Performer wants to be an actor. Fits, love talking and entertaining. Something I find myself good at too. Keep me busy and keep me from being bored. Haha. Never gonna be bored looking for work._


----------



## Sandy Melcher Bidman

*My* *Personality type is INFJ 

I'm in college now, trying to get a social work/ psychology degree. I was amazed when I took the personality test that it really goes right along with my interest and with a lot of the areas I have worked and volunteered in my life.

I have worked with handicapped, senior citizens, domestic abused women, and people dealing with substance abuse. I'm hoping to do more substance abuse counseling. And I'm planning to do mission work, hopefully in Africa.

I believe a degree in Social Work will help me in so many areas of my life.
Sandy
*


----------



## Gray Skies

INFJ - I would like to be an author, though I think anything involving film or photography would be neat.


----------



## Cover3

INTP, I've wanted to be a lawyer for awhile.. but I have a hard time going even through the first few sessions because the people there make me kind of nervous, I don't know why, I must have some type of disease or idk


----------



## Hastings

I am an INFJ. Essentially, I have three career interests:

1. Social work/counselling
2. HR
3. Research

Hopefully, my career will in the long run encompass a bit of all three.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

ISTJ-Speech Pathologist, Language Teacher, Freelance Translator, Editor. There are a lot more, but these are the ones that come to mind first. There are so many possible fields of employment for Linguistics majors, and I plan on changing careers several times.


----------



## jstrong4

ENTP: I want to have my own bridal store and be a wedding planner in Nashville,TN.
My mom owns a Prom/Wedding store and ever since I was a little girl I wanted the same thing just in a larger city. I love being my own boss and not having to work for someone and make money for their company/store when I could do the same thing for myself. I am passionate about helping other people and very organized. I believe that every girl has their wedding day dream and I want to be a wedding planner and make it the best day that I can.


----------



## nevermore

jstrong4 said:


> ENTP: I want to have my own bridal store and be a wedding planner in Nashville,TN.
> My mom owns a Prom/Wedding store and ever since I was a little girl I wanted the same thing just in a larger city. I love being my own boss and not having to work for someone and make money for their company/store when I could do the same thing for myself. I am passionate about helping other people and very organized. I believe that every girl has their wedding day dream and I want to be a wedding planner and make it the best day that I can.


I thought of becoming a wedding officiant. Unfortunately in Canada it isn't as easy as it is for Americans to become one (instant online McOrdination isn't recognized as legitimate here :laughing.


----------



## Vox Impopuli

INTP:Forensic Psychiatrist/ Microbiologist/Theoretical Physicist.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

ENxP
Playwright
Writer
Computer adventure game designer


----------



## dweeb

ENFP (liable to change)

journalist, traveler, entrepreneur, psychologist, bartender


----------



## Thalassa

ISFP - my original goals were writing and dancing, which I did achieve in some manner, but I am through with dance and I feel I do not have the maturity yet to become a novelist (if ever) so freelance writing wasn't very palatable to me in the long run. 

My goal now is to either work in parks/rec or forestry or fish and wildlife, I currently study and volunteer in this field and am very passionate about it, despite the fact that it will be more structured than the independent contracting and self employment I enjoyed for part of my life, I just don't have the desire to have employees, be a CEO, or be earning by guesswork for the rest of my life, I really want to make a difference, however that pans out.

You know, I think different types can want the same job for different reasons, or do similar work in a different way...like the ISTJ or INTP becomes a doctor, an ESFJ a nurse, an ESTP an EMT, but they all work in the medical field. 

There are obviously different kinds of writers and dancers and artists too.

For my career goal, some people become scientists with advanced degrees, others do freelance education (I think the Grizzly Man Tim Treadwell may have been an ENFP) and still others are highly physical and disciplined animal rescuers, like Tim Harrison...I think Tim Harrison is an STJ, he basically built slowly on the same path for life, sensibly and responsibly, with all these certifications in things like martial arts, and is a fire fighter, a police officer AND an EMT, and eventually in late middle age he's this famous guy who goes around rescuing exotic pets with real ethics that scream tertiary Fi to me in an otherwise goal oriented, authoritarian, structured, ST personality. I personally want to work outdoors and want more of a focus on outdoor education, nature interpretation, park management or work with actual plants/animals in a less high risk fashion.


----------



## Sourpuss

INTJ

I'd like to be scientist or researcher. Maybe a radio astronomer.


----------



## gooseNmixes

ENFP -

Professional Poker Player [Already achieved]


----------



## WilliamWaltz

Choosing a desired job helps in improving your career and success in your job or employment future. For doing or desiring a job you should have to first try to find some value on what you want to do, find balance in your life, etc.... which is very important for doing your job in a dedicated manner.


----------



## cherry branches

INFP-

Researcher, Medical Scientist, biochemist


----------



## LavenderMoon

ISFJ

I don't know exactly what kind of career I want to have, but I know I want it to be the kind where you can take different elements and make them into something more than they were before. Like owning a bakery or making herbal tinctures. There's nothing more fulfilling to me than taking something that's not necessarily useful on its own (flour, random herbs) and creating something out of them that is incredible (food that can make you feel full and happy with life, or medicine). So I guess herbalist (herbal pharmacist? I wouldn't want to actually deal with people) or some kind of cook.


----------



## Lady Isla

ISTP - police detective or intelligence agent


----------



## Ritual

Istp - pmc


----------



## Merry in Sunshine

ENFJ

Teacher - Already am, but not with the age group I want. But I'll get there in a few years.
Author - I have a bunch of great ideas, but never quite enough time for sitting down and writing. At least I already wrote two books. 
Coaching or anything that has to do with motivating people.


----------



## tiredsighs

INFP

-criminal profiler
-crime scene investigator
-interrogator or prosecutor
-college professor in psychology/criminology/sociology


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

INTJ - Anything that makes me happy.


----------



## aendern

Whatever Christian Grey does to make 100,000 an hour.


----------



## badpun

INFJ (sometimes INTJ) - psychology. Not the type that provides therapy, but rather the kind that does research for an organization. I think it'd be great. I'd get to study people and work with data. My two true passions.


----------



## Airess3

INTP

1.Research in Physics
2.Pianist/Composer


----------



## Balinka

intj - physician / researcher (neurology)


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

INTJ
I would like to be an astronomer, physicist and a programmer, because i love science and computers.


----------



## Coburn

ESTJ:

Not sure. Probably an Art Director.


----------



## Sinsinity

ENFP

Dating coach, or at least something with many similarities to that. I'm actually not sure if I need my dream occupation to be a paid one though, so my real dream is probably not definable with a "title". If I'm living my dream then money will be a non-issue. My dream doesn't cost that much by the way, whatever it is.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

INTP - Epidemiologist. 

This is not written in stone. I like to keep things tentative.


----------



## Vayne

ENTP - Business owner / Entrepreneur. Investor.


----------



## Petrahygen

INTP - Pro game dev. Musician. Writer. Anything in my taste that involves creativity.
Detective or pro wrestler could work too.


----------



## Sangmu

INFP - everyday badass


----------



## Hero of Freedom

INFP and possibly a chance of being just an INFJ who is lazy - Radical Politics, Ideology and ideal motivated. Hoping one day I get the chance to be a revolutionary. 

Be involved in an epic fight in the name of justice against the evils of future radical nationalist or Neo-Nazi powers after building things up. Being the one to put an end to their ideology for good.


----------



## Superfluous

ENFP

Psychology: helping people with cope or escape their mindset sounds like something I was born to do
Journalism: fast pace, project oriented, story telling, traveling
Film Directing: That Ne-Te am I right
Copywriting/Advertising
Music producer


----------



## Grandeur

ENTJ - king of the world


----------



## anonemous

INFJ - Investigator, Intelligence Analyst


----------



## Toru Okada

INFP - none


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP - Musician/Music producer or DJ and anything to fuel creativity or technical skills, an artist would be pretty sweet to.


----------



## stayinggold

INTP - Something to do with law like law reform or public policy.


----------



## hyunski

INTP

Computer security consulting would be fascinating.
Trading/poker would be next up but too lonely.
Statistician would be great but i'm fearing of being staffed on a gigantic boring multi-year project.
Actuary would also be interesting, same fears as statistician.


----------



## Gossip Goat

ISFJ:

Psychiatry
Journalism 
Editorial Assistant 
Healthcare Management


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

INTJ - Software engineer / programmer (but for something useful/I feel passionate about, not some random company!)


----------



## TheINFJ

INFJ-Youth Pastor

I also have an interest in the automotive industry, not with anything mechanical, but things relating to ergonomics and aesthetics of cars.


----------



## Popinjay

INTJ - deputy top brass in DoD or any of the intelligence agencies

Being an introvert means I don't want to be grilled by Congress or expected to respond quickly to questions and situations. I need time to process information before I react.


----------



## Zora

*INFJ:*

Psychiatrist (Stereotypes FTW!)
IT Technician
Computer Game Designer (More as a Hobby)
Author


----------



## Pinina

ESTJ:
"Jägare" in the Swedish defence. (special forces, kind of like a ranger.)
Or public speaker, talking about things like speaches, mbti, etc...
And I'd like to teach martial arts to youths, but I have to learn some first...
Perhaps a dancer, if I could learn that.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I think I'm gonna want a job or series of jobs that incorporate the hard and social sciences, particularly health/medical sciences, psychology, and political science to some extent.


----------



## penguin.ink

ENFP

Massage Therapist

Positives:
*hands-on
*people-oriented
*calm environment
*you can get a person's whole life story in an hour
*helping people like a doctor (can't diagnose, but speculate), counselor (sometimes they want advice), & police officer (for the perverts) 
*various people
*keep in shape (except middle)
*flexible hours
*usually great pay (make more if you own your own business)
*massage therapists are generally good/people persons
*trade service with another m.t.; you get a massage usually once a week
*always new techniques to learn
*freedom to choose what type of m.t. you wanna be (spa, hospital, cruise, etc.)
*lots of independence

Negatives:
*if you're not into new age stuff (lots of people that come are into it)
*you can't converse with the client unless the client wants to
*physically exhausting
*you permanently hurt anything on your body you're most likely never to do massage therapy again
*trying to find continuing education on the internet
*family & friends suddenly want to become your best friend as long as you'll provide a free massage once in a while
*perverts/possible sexual assaults


----------



## Fear Itself

This probably sounds like a weird stereotypical ISFP wish, but I'd love to be able to sing and perform for a living. Forget about the big industries, auditions, fame, having to sing whatever sells blah blah... I just want to enjoy making and performing music for people. You know, without having to work other jobs to afford that.


----------



## Obscure

INTJ

Ummm I don't really think much about it, I'm still in uni o.o
-Rockstar (part time)
-Ice cream tatser!!
-Model
-Editor/Writer
-Assassin
-Pastry Chef

Idk really, something interesting enough, serious and fun, and nothing like customer ass-kissing interaction.


----------



## hoobster4

Some jobs I wouldn't mind;

-Secretary, because I could organize stuff, as long as it still gave me a chance to voice an opinion and not just be a slave

-Teacher, because I like the idea of all the other's ideas

-University lecturer, because same as above + more pay, and not having to deal with very small children

-Youtuber, I know, I know, this is never going to happen, but imagine the structured freedom of being able to get ideas buzzing in everyone else's heads, as well as travelling and doing live shows! 

-Writer/Screenplay writer, because making characters and developing them into someone who makes people feel would be awesome

I had another one, but it's 1 am, a noise was made, I went to check the noise, and the thought bubble was gone. The lightbulb was dimmed.


----------



## fairies

INFP here! I want to be a psychiatric nurse practitioner and on the side I want to write books and open up an etsy shop with my boyfriend


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Private investigator. 
Fruit ninja.
Graphic designer.
Food taster.
Stunt double.
Working for Myth Buster (my earnest dream ever).


----------



## HARVA

Military Officer
Forensic Investigator
Forensic Scientist
Lawyer
Financial Risk Analyst
CEO (production & trade)


----------



## Antonx5

abster said:


> I am INFJ. and i am doing my desired job SOCIAL WORK. i like it because i like listening to people's stories, being empathetic, solving problems, making a difference. i also want to do PSYCHOLOGY in the future and do more of that counselling type thing and understanding how the brain works. i would also like to study Law but mainly working in mediation area such as families, divorces etc. if i get too burn out doing social work, I think i could also be happy doing Admin work but it has to be with a non for profit organization or HR. or being a Project or Programs Manager such as developing a program in helping young mums cope with school/ work but only managing or developing it and not having to directly deal with people.


I'm an INFJ, do you feel as an INFJ choosing a career that involves helping people you are enjoy the job more


----------



## Beetle

ISTP, do have my desired job as an animator.
But I suppose if I were to be anything else:

-race car driver (though more of the street racing type, or muscle cars and rat rods. Not NASCAR.)
-restore old cars and motorcycles
-pilot
-detective
-space pirate (lol)

I do plan on learning to pilot, and working on cars and motorcycles on the side. Just need the money for it. I love being an animator but sitting down in front of a computer all day is NOT fun. Wanna get my hands dirtier.


----------



## FarAndAway

ENTJ, currently studying pre-med

- Physician
- Medical Affairs Manager
- Entrepreneur
- Politician


----------



## Amy

ESFP
Well, there are some jobs I would like to work or though I would like:
- Doctor, because I love Biology;
- Psychology, because people are very interesting;
- Researcher, because try to discover new things and theories are exciting;
- Lecturer, that one my mom says maybe I can travel the world giving lectures about what I've learned. It would be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Torrefy

INTJ, speech-language pathologist. Or linguistics researcher. Probably the former, hopefully the latter as a sort of side job but that's unlikely.


----------



## Hypaspist

ESTP here,

1. Pilot
2. Aerospace Engineer
3. Rocket Scientist

Reasoning : Multiple jobs, but all involve sending things up into the sky. Tying science and math into action and real world results. Another option would be Railroad Engineer/Conductor because I like the dirt and grime along with being forced to live "in the moment".


----------



## Word Dispenser

ENTP - Concept artist/animator/environmental designer/character design, etc. Being able to take a rough outline and spawn multiple ideas quickly just sounds perfect for me. Bringing art to life is also awesome. And creating interesting and compelling environments/characters is an awesome idea. 

Buuut, until then... Or even if I don't succeed. I'm okay with working at the library, which is what I do now/for now. :kitteh: Being surrounded by books is an entirely different kind of heaven. Relaxing.

Of course, I don't really know what it'll be like. Today is my first day at the job.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Cosmic Hobo said:


> ENxP
> Playwright
> Writer
> Computer adventure game designer


I like your blog, and I like the same games, so I hope you succeed!

I've started making an adventure game with AGS. It's pretty fun. :kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP :
Once, you ll hear about me, I ll revolutionize trolling


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Word Dispenser said:


> I like your blog, and I like the same games, so I hope you succeed!
> 
> I've started making an adventure game with AGS. It's pretty fun. :kitteh:


Thank you!! 

(Must finish _Gabriel Knight_ post.)

What's your game about? I'd love to play it when it's finished!


----------



## Catallena

ESFP 

Famous music producer 
or if that doesn't work out, the coolest teacher ever.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> (Must finish _Gabriel Knight_ post.)
> 
> What's your game about? I'd love to play it when it's finished!


Gabriel Knight's _probably _my favourite game(s) of all time.

I dunno, I'm collaborating with my sister, and she's been making the story, etc. It's got angels and demons in it, though. I have no idea if we'll end up finishing it... Or procrastinating and leaving it unfinished.


----------



## WorldPeace

INFP, professional theatre director or human rights attorney.


----------



## Golden Rose

INFP 4w5

Criminologist/Forensics/Profiler. Hopefully working with the FBI.
Possible freelance writing and independent musician on the side.


----------



## TheOddRhombus

INxP, Philosophy Professor


----------



## Belrose

I wouldn't mind working with HTML/CSS/Javascript/all the other stuff professionally. It's like learning another language and a lot of fun, I also can make the graphics with ease but my main interest is the stuff the internet is made out of. For the most part I'm self-taught but to have an accurate knowledge on how this stuff works and to be more creative with it, college might help ( and the right one for that matter, I know plenty of colleges are crap ). Buuuut with how my life turned out because of some mistakes... _HAHAHAHA_ no

I own up to my fuckups at least.


----------



## Vanzell

INFJ. The general fields that I would like to possibly be in are Music, English/Writing/Journalism, or Psychology. My dream job is to be an author, but I will need to have a regular job before I go for that. I would like to be a critic, journalist, English teacher, or psychologist. On the side, I would also join an orchestra/symphonic band where I live.


----------



## Im FiNe

INFP

I'm still trying to figure that out...since nobody I know is hiring Renaissance men, armchair philosophers/theologians, or professional students.


----------



## chanteuse

INFJ

If the travel bug in me died and if I have lots of money, I'd love to open a small cafe, selling tea/coffee (not gourmet, mind you), home made dessert/sweets, sandwich and soup. I would have book and magazine shelves. I would decorate the place like a library with comfortable lighting and seating. I would have a few resident cats (assuming health department doesn't exist).

It's not going to be 24/7 or everyday because I do need my alone time. However, a small cafe is a great place to people watch, to get to know the regulars, and to talk to people when they need to say something.


----------



## Glory

ISTP - I'm a qualified anaesthetist, but at the moment I do a variety of things I can get my hands on. It's a secret to everybody.


----------



## Lorali

INFP - makeup artist. 

I have a large variety of interests so it's hard to choose just one thing, but this is something I'd love to do because I simply love makeup and makeup application and it's really fun to the point where it wouldn't even feel like work to me. I've considered many things before - vet assistant (because I love animals obviously, but especially cats), policy analyst (because I read that it involves doing a lot of research and I love intellectual work and doing a lot of research) as well as computer forensics and other investigation or research jobs, proofreading (because I enjoy reading) especially for a magazine or online content editing about conspiracy theories because I'm into that, or something in psychology because that subject always interested me. I also wanted to be a fashion accessory designer when I was younger but I lost my desire to do that even though I think I could've made a really good one. 

As of now I'm going to be doing transcription work and will be taking a proofreading course on proofreadanywhere.com and start a business proofreading for court reporters (which is something that can be done without going back to school to get an English degree and tends to give consistent work because court reporters always need help getting their work proofread, and there's real money to be made there). I'm also starting a pet sitting business.


----------



## Spen

I'm an INFP and I'd love to be both a sex therapist and an illustrator.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Word Dispenser said:


> Gabriel Knight's _probably _my favourite game(s) of all time.
> 
> I dunno, I'm collaborating with my sister, and she's been making the story, etc. It's got angels and demons in it, though. I have no idea if we'll end up finishing it... Or procrastinating and leaving it unfinished.


 @Word Dispenser: The Gabriel Knight post is finally up! 
https://escapetoadventure.wordpress.com/2015/07/05/gabriel-knight-sins-of-the-fathers/


----------



## AuroraLight

I am an ENFP and I would like to be either a musician, therapist or psychologist.


----------



## LenaAndersen92

INFJ - Either a writer/editor in the public or private sector. I live in an area that has a lot of job opportunities for writers, so I'm in luck.

Unrealistically, my dream job would be to do nothing and get paid. I'm sure I would excel at that


----------



## Miss Prince

ENTJ

Musician or Politician


----------



## jupitersparrow

ENTP - I'd like to become a therapist when I grow up.


----------



## Swelly

ENTP - Urban City manager.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ESFP? - Emperor of Australia.


----------



## oheyErin

ENFP- I have *NO* idea what I want to do with my life, career-wise. But! I can tell you things I want to do with my life in general. So... I joined the military. Gives me the discipline I lack, get to travel, and I get to meet people from all over


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ISTP and would like to be either a Medical Examiner or Computational Linguist working in the Artificial Intelligence area


----------



## Vermilion Bird

I am a young INFP (still in high school), and I'm leaning towards wanting a career as a high school English teacher (because the ones I've had have been really good, and I want to take what I learned from them to help others). Primarily, I want to be an author, but that is way too often a high risk, as there is no telling if a book will be a bestseller or nothing at all.

In the past, I've wanted to be a veterinarian, but I think my emotional threshold is too weak.


----------



## dulcinea

INFJ--entrepreneur, as well.

I have a lot of ideas for businesses, but my pet plan is an electronics store with both new and used electronics, kinda like a Gazelle hub, but I could also repair devices. It would also have a 3D printer for printing replacing certain parts, as well as custom accessories like phone cases. I'm hoping as amateur electronics (like arduino and rasperry pi), as well as the 3d printing technology improves, I could possibly evolve the shop to be a store where customers can give out a list of absolutely everything they want in a mobile device--both hardware and software wise--and I can create it for them.


----------



## dulcinea

LenaAndersen92 said:


> INFJ - Either a writer/editor in the public or private sector. I live in an area that has a lot of job opportunities for writers, so I'm in luck.
> 
> Unrealistically, my dream job would be to do nothing and get paid. I'm sure I would excel at that


Where do you live? I wanna move! lol


----------



## zenobia

INFP- Librarian, Teacher, or Film Director/ Writer


----------



## Tiffany

intp and i wish to be a doctor, probably a dermatologist


----------



## Capellia

INTJ - mathematician, astrophysicist, accountant, researcher, biologist, yoga teacher and self-employed cosmetologist (yes, cosmetologist) are my top desired jobs.


----------



## The Dude

ENTP
1. Something in supply chain management like procurement, inventory management at the corporate level, or something else that involves planning and strategizing operations. I love puzzles, a high paced environment, and the chance to meet people from all over the world.

2. Research psychology...not sure what area...I am thinking about this as I look for a job in supply chain to pay for school or at least have a way to get loans. 

3. Travel writer/adventure photographer...A chance to visit to places and experience new things would be awesome.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

INTJ - Professor/researcher within my current field of SLP/communication disorders. My grad school professors even told me it should be something I pursue. There is so much to know and I intend to find out and innovate as much as I can.

Right now I'm a practicing SLP and I really enjoy it. I spend a lot of time developing new techniques/materials, and basically every therapy session with students is research into what's working, what's not, and what I could do to improve outcomes and push the limits of what we already know. It's also a goal-oriented job and in my current position, I've got a lot of autonomy and license to try my ideas, collect evidence, and then pass it on to others.


----------



## Temporal Turtle

INTP: Music Performer, Police/Private detective, Lawyer, or marine biologist. College professor is up there.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

*INFJ:*

*·* Preschool Teacher
*· * Actress
*· * Languages Teacher
*·* Writer
*·* Song Writer


----------



## Yamato

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Plain and simple write your type and the job you would love to do. After some time I will make sort of statistics with the top choices. Reasoning optional.
> 
> OK let me be the first one:
> 
> ENTP - entrepreneur
> 
> Because I like risk, many tasks, want to play for big money, working with people and solving problems.


ISTP : postapoccalypse survivor . CIA spook . FSB spook . Marine , recon sniper .


----------



## Lelu

xNTJ

Lawyer


----------



## Christian Exodia

ISTJ

Geologist, Archaeologist, Historian, Physicist (Probably)... (This means there is a long ass list)


----------



## AlanMonTap

INTJ
CEO, Aerospace Engineer, Musician, F1 Driver, etc...


----------



## Bathilda

INFP

In this world? Fantasy artist/illustrator, or miniaturist for a special effects company.
Honestly? Porn star. The classy kind, for erotic art house films. Or a personal assistant/researcher for the Illuminati.


----------



## xisnotx

Intp

No job?


----------



## xisnotx

The_Wanderer said:


> ESFP? - Emperor of Australia.


Im sorry but i currently occupy this position and it will be, 40 years or so before I relinquish it.


----------



## Loki Grim

INTJ: ER Tech > ER Tech with phlebotomy license > get my degree > Physician Assistant Program.. And so on.


----------



## Koza

INTJ, astrophysicist.


----------



## ADR77

new to personality cafe...ENTP. desired job: one of each! where's the kitty!!!! no seriously any profession that allows me flexibility in schedule, interaction with people, and provides a faceted environment.

I am currently a PTA but I am investigating other career paths.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp

Broadway actor 
Playwright
Relationship psychologist 
Journalist



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlolwut

ENFP: Entrepreneur/Project Manager


----------



## Lelu

ENTJ, Lawyer.


----------

